# Propane Cover



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

About 5 months ago we put on a new set of the black rubber things that hold the propane cover on. Well after this 2000 mile trip we lost 2 more and another is split. There must be a mod to hold this on that someone here has come up w/, other than buying these things all the time? We had about a 30knot headwind for a while one of the days and I was sure we were going to see that cover fly by in traffic


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I never had a problem with the latches but my cover got cracked. Plus I never really liked it. Hard to get off and on especially after the Ultra fab jack installation. I solved it like this........


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry after 2 years haven't had any problems with ours latches or cover

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Sorry after 2 years haven't had any problems with ours latches or cover
> 
> Don


X2

I take my cover off and on at least twice a month to play with something or other -- in three years not one issue...


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe its the high speed and high wind out here.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

After 3 years finally had one break & a second that is close. Bungee cords do the trick to keep it from blowing away now.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I forgot to say- its going down the road that they end up breaking, not when we take the cover on and off, which we do a few times every time we use the trailer.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I've broken several of the rubber thingies. Somebody here had a good suggestion about not pulling them all the way down to latch them. Just pull them as far as the handle and not all the way to the usual attachment point....if that makes sense. Keeps a little strain off and they seem to last longer.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Mine is cracked where the two pieces connect, so I reinforced with aluminum tape on the inside. The rubber hold down straps are still in tact, but it is a pain to take it off and put back on everytime I have to turn gas off / on and it interferes with my weight distr hitch, so I have to remove it to hitch up.
Where do you find the propane bottle covers in the photo? I guess the battery will be fine in its covered tray.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I've broken several of the rubber thingies. Somebody here had a good suggestion about not pulling them all the way down to latch them. Just pull them as far as the handle and not all the way to the usual attachment point....if that makes sense. Keeps a little strain off and they seem to last longer.


That is what we do. We only pull them down to the handle part. After 2 1/2 years, we have never had a problem.
As a matter of fact, that is what the tech told us to do at the PDI. He said if we pulled them all the way down to the nib thingie, we would be breaking them, and replacing them, and breaking them....

Bob


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Someone mentioned using industrial strength velcro instead of replacing the straps. A 6" strip or two along each side of the cover where it meets the frame rails.

After losing one of the straps on our maiden voyage, I did exactly that. Worked like a charm, though the cover is a tad harder to remove (which is fine by me). I don't see the thing ever coming off during travel again.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I got some heavier duty ones at Princess Auto for about 8 bucks each that I use to hold the cargo box shut on my ATV. I haven't had to replace the propane cover ones yet but when I do I'll buy the same ones. Here's a linky thing

http://www.princessauto.com/moreinfo.cfm?T...35&SCAN=CAN


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

FZ1dave said:


> Someone mentioned using industrial strength velcro instead of replacing the straps. A 6" strip or two along each side of the cover where it meets the frame rails.
> 
> After losing one of the straps on our maiden voyage, I did exactly that. Worked like a charm, though the cover is a tad harder to remove (which is fine by me). I don't see the thing ever coming off during travel again.


That someone was me - and after a complete season, the Velcro still works well. (Although I'm going to have to replace one strip - I didn't get the top of the tongue frame clean enough and the Velcro's sticky backing let go.)

I still use the rubber latches - fastened just above the "Tee" handle, and not the round ball-type stop. The Velcro doesn't let the cover move, so it doesn't stretch and stress the rubber latches. I still use the latches - just in case (can't be too careful, you know.) My dealer gave me three extra rubber latches just prior to our 3000 mile vacation last June, but I haven't had to use any of them since I put the Velcro on - none have broken.

I found the Velcro at Wally World. It is 1-inch wide and comes in a long strip (roll), with a peel-off tape sticky backing. I put a 6-inch strip at the front and the rear of the cover on each side (between the bottom of the cover and the top of the frame), and the cover stays solid as a rock! As pointed out here, it makes the cover a bit harder to remove, but that's a good thing as far as I'm concerned.

Mike


----------

